# How is everyone?



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm embarssed I havent posted on here for yonks ! but I have been thinking of you all and reading your updates occassionally, Ive just been so shattered of late as not sleeping at all due to my pre-existing pelvic and deep buttock pain being agrivated by the pregnancy, no matter which side I lay its excruiciating! Anyway exhaustion aside I am doing ok, am 31 weeks now and being induced March 3rd so only 7 weeks to go!! I am both excited and very scared! Baby weighs approx 4 ibs and is doing well and we started getting the nursery ready and buying baby clothes in the Asda sale last week-which makes it feel more real! I'm finding managing my my blood sugars tricky, pre meal BG are fine so I think my basel is ok for now but my 2 hour post meal BGS are anything between 6 and 9 so despite trying to learn carb counting I dont think Im getting it quite right so any tips welcome? Overall its going well although the diabetes side is hard work but at least I can count down the weeks now..x
How is everyone else getting along???


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely to hear from you again, and what exciting times are just ahead for you! I hope everything goes well for you, very sorry to hear that you are having such trouble sleeping and in pain. I can't offer any tips, I'm afraid, but I hope things settle for you so that you can enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Northerner! Ive just noticed that you are from my neck of the woods, I'm based near Havant in Hants. Perhaps you could PM me if you know of any events or groups in this area. x


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope everything behaves in 7 weeks !  Good luck. Kids whoed ev em


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2013)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Thanks Northerner! Ive just noticed that you are from my neck of the woods, I'm based near Havant in Hants. Perhaps you could PM me if you know of any events or groups in this area. x



I certainly will  I keep thinking we ought to have a Hampshire forum Meet as there are quite a few of us in the area


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I certainly will  I keep thinking we ought to have a Hampshire forum Meet as there are quite a few of us in the area



Oh that sounds good! As I dont know anyone else with diabetes and was only diagnosed a year & half ago and would be good to meet some local peeps ;0)


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2013)

It is good to have a chat with other people on the same planet, have a look on DUK web site. Groups all over the country.


----------

